# I've had a revelation



## Drizzt321 (May 10, 2013)

I have had a revelation, and seen the light. Suddenly I can see in all colors of the rainbow. Vivid greens and blues. Beautiful browns and purple that pops. Yellows that are like looking into the sun, and everything just the way it should be.

In short, I just got back my first 2 rolls of positive (slide) film. Shot a roll of Provia and one of Velvia. Wow. That's all I can say, and on 120 everything is so amazing. The Provia is of a vinyard and wine production facility from Carmel Valley, and the Velvia I shot on my way back down the cost towards LA. So traveling through Big Sur and further down the central coast. Oh. My. <DEITY>. So gorgeous. I'll have to get busy scanning, hopefully I'll be able to do them justice in the scan.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 10, 2013)

I have a few slide's of velvia 50 thru a 4x5 LF cam. It's simply stunning when projected or viewed on a light table.


----------



## distant.star (May 10, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> I have had a revelation, and seen the light. Suddenly I can see in all colors of the rainbow. Vivid greens and blues. Beautiful browns and purple that pops. Yellows that are like looking into the sun, and everything just the way it should be.
> 
> In short, I just got back my first 2 rolls of positive (slide) film. Shot a roll of Provia and one of Velvia. Wow. That's all I can say, and on 120 everything is so amazing. The Provia is of a vinyard and wine production facility from Carmel Valley, and the Velvia I shot on my way back down the cost towards LA. So traveling through Big Sur and further down the central coast. Oh. My. <DEITY>. So gorgeous. I'll have to get busy scanning, hopefully I'll be able to do them justice in the scan.



I hope your scans can do them justice too, but I doubt it. I've never seen a scan on a computer that could equal the vividness of a color transparency projected, or even on the light table with a loupe. If I could find a way to put that on a computer screen, I'd go back and do some film again.


----------



## risc32 (May 10, 2013)

I know what you're speaking of. When I look at slides from my 6x9 or 4x5 with my loupe, i can hardly believe it, it's amazing. once scanned though, at least by me and my crappy scanner, it's not so hot, but the slides themselves, WOW!


----------



## rpiotr01 (May 10, 2013)

I have scans of Provia from college, hiking along Cinque Terra in Italty. The greens, the blues, the red roofs. It's amazing on the light table but as others have said, I can't translate it into a decent print.


----------



## vargyropoulos (May 10, 2013)

I shot a couple of rolls of Velvia 35mm in Yosemite National Park last year and I agree completely with all previous comments... the slides look stunning on the light table. Velvia detail resolution is pretty much on par with a couple of shots that I took with the 5d3/24-70f/2.8 combo that I tried at the same park as part of a canon promotion.

if you can find a reputable print shop, you can come close to the quality of viewing the slides with a loupe and then a lot of credit will go to the print shop for the end result.

currently I am "scanning" the slides with my 7d and 100mm macro lens but I am having a very hard time reproducing the colors with DPP


----------



## The Bad Duck (May 10, 2013)

Agreed. Nothing beats the experiense of slides and projector. But then again for everything else, digital rocks.


----------



## sanjosedave (May 10, 2013)

For the same reason, I haven't sold my Mamiya 7.

Also, I have been using a global craigslist search to find old rolls of vericolor


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 10, 2013)

Yea, we'll see how I can do. It's the Epson v600, so decent enough. I am seriously considering getting the Plustek 120 in 6 months or so, assuming I'm still regularly shooting film. From what I've seen that's going to get me much better quality scans, but I'm in no rush right now.

I'm actually trying to look for a Mamiya Six (Not the newer Mamiya-6), although I do have a Perkeo 1 which is in good shape and shoots nice shots. I'm finding I want to do the focusing with the coupled rangefinder style, unlike the Perkeo.


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 15, 2013)

Ok, got my scans done and a few bits of editing, mostly just removing dust and specks from the scan. Here ya go whoever wants to see them https://plus.google.com/photos/102378497314145496618/albums/5876055902888292097


----------



## J.R. (May 15, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Ok, got my scans done and a few bits of editing, mostly just removing dust and specks from the scan. Here ya go whoever wants to see them https://plus.google.com/photos/102378497314145496618/albums/5876055902888292097



Nice images ... I would guess the slides would be even more impressive.


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 15, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, got my scans done and a few bits of editing, mostly just removing dust and specks from the scan. Here ya go whoever wants to see them https://plus.google.com/photos/102378497314145496618/albums/5876055902888292097
> ...



Definitely. I tried to match the slides pretty closely, but I think I'd need to spend a lot more time tweaking the scan process to get closer, and even then I probably won't quite match it.


----------

